# Solved: norton 360 backup sets



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Im running Norton 360 complements of comcast, and wanted to free up some space on my computer. Norton has done a back up on my C drive making a separate C drive and i wanted to delete it and do a new one on another drive to free up some space on my computer

can i just delete the back up with out doing any harm? thanks


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, you can delete the Backup set if you do not have anything important backed up in it. You need to disable Norton Tamper Protection in order to delete this file. 

1. Open your Norton product.
2. Click Settings.
3. In the Settings window, under Quick Controls, uncheck Norton Tamper protection.

Please do not forget to enable this feature after you delete the file.

Let me know if that helps!

Thanks!

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

turned off Norton Tamper protection and it would not let me delete it. I may have messed up i have been going in to the back C drive that norton put on the computer and and deleting the files separately. every thing seems to be working fine. it takes a very long time to delete the files from there. did I mess up?


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont no what i was thinking when i created this back up on my hard drive? not to smart


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have NEVER encountered such a problem before as you may imagine, but I would suggest a system restore to before this mistake
That will have the advantage I think of also removing any registry entries etc that this backup has created
I am not an expert on Norton, as I have never used it - but I suspect that simply deleting the folders and files may well leave you with the chance of the - future made correct backup being totally confused when and if you come to restore


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Additionally I think you should read this
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v19828921_N360_N360RET_6_en_us?

it appears to me that you cannot delete a backup when THAT backup is the ONLY backup that exists


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks i was thinking of uninstalling this Norton that is on here now and going to my comcast security and down loading from scratch. comcast gives us Norton for free. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well - if you asked me which I know you have not - you would be better off without any sort of Norton
As an AV it is not I think too bad, in fact it is rated good
As a system slow down agent and problem causer it is outstanding


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you for the details!

Can you try the steps in this support article and see if it works: https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v19828921_N360_N360RET_6_en_us

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree I posted it



> Additionally I think you should read this
> https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v19828921_N360_N360RET_6_en_us
> 
> it appears to me that you cannot delete a backup when THAT backup is the ONLY backup that exists


my post 6 refers


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you every one for your advice and help. the extra C drive is gone now and i am doing my back ups on a flash drive. I have cleared up a lot of memory space on the original C drive and Norton seems to be working fine.......

thanks again will mark this as solved....


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

Glad to hear that the problem is fixed! If you ever need any help with your Norton product, please let me know.

@Macboatmaster, sorry, I was not aware that you have posted the same link. Thank you for helping.

Thanks!

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------

